# Terminator Genisys 3D - Blu-ray Review



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

redacted


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

Thanks for the review. I didn't see this in the theater at the time since I thought it was just a repeat of the same old story but with different actors. But after reading the review, I am curious to check it out. Thanks.


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

Glad to hear this should be worth getting! Thanks for the review!


----------



## 3dbinCanada (Sep 13, 2012)

I'm picking up my 3D version tomorrow


----------



## bkeeler10 (Mar 26, 2008)

Mike Edwards said:


> I love a perfect track and nothing in the world (at least in home theater) can put a smile on my face faster than great audio.


I'm right there with you on this. I haven't decided whether to watch this one or not, since I actually never saw any of the original Terminator movies. However, if the audio is that good, that alone might convince me to watch it.


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

AAAAAAAAAAAAND a fun little clip thanks to Paramount


----------



## Jon Liu (May 21, 2007)

I watched this one last night and I actually enjoyed this one. I actually didn't mind Jai Courtney as Kyle Reese. While I enjoyed Emilia Clarke as Sarah Connor, I definitely think she lacked a bit of toughness that both Hamilton and Headey had.

I actually really enjoyed the humor that Arnold's "Pops" character added to the movie. I also agree 100% with you on Jason Clarke as John Connor. I thought he was great.


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

Jon Liu said:


> I watched this one last night and I actually enjoyed this one. I actually didn't mind Jai Courtney as Kyle Reese. While I enjoyed Emilia Clarke as Sarah Connor, I definitely think she lacked a bit of toughness that both Hamilton and Headey had.
> 
> I actually really enjoyed the humor that Arnold's "Pops" character added to the movie. I also agree 100% with you on Jason Clarke as John Connor. I thought he was great.



I didn't mention this in the review, but I liked how they dabbled with what would happen to a machine in the long term interacting with humans. the little teensy "cracks" in his programming that allowed for a semblance of emotion to leak through


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Jon Liu said:


> I watched this one last night and I actually enjoyed this one. I actually didn't mind Jai Courtney as Kyle Reese. While I enjoyed Emilia Clarke as Sarah Connor, I definitely think she lacked a bit of toughness that both Hamilton and Headey had.
> 
> I actually really enjoyed the humor that Arnold's "Pops" character added to the movie. I also agree 100% with you on Jason Clarke as John Connor. I thought he was great.


I felt that Emilia Clarke did a great job, but Hamilton had that rough, tough look to her which took the part to the next level IMO. Emilia looked too soft.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

I might have to check this one out after all of the positive talk here. I really didn't have any desire before but interest is piqued.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

JBrax said:


> I might have to check this one out after all of the positive talk here. I really didn't have any desire before but interest is piqued.


I would rent it first to see if it is worth it for you to buy...too many people don't like it. :T


----------



## Medi0gre (Oct 30, 2012)

It blew my expectations away. I really enjoyed it. The opening dialogue/ banter I thought was lame and was setting a tone for lame writing but it came around. The lfe track was silly awesome I think I have bottomed my sealed ho18's a couple a times too... Oops, but the wife was giggling from the bass so I couldn't help but leave them hot.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

ellisr63 said:


> I would rent it first to see if it is worth it for you to buy...too many people don't like it. :T


 Definitely renting.


----------



## Jon Liu (May 21, 2007)

Mike Edwards said:


> I didn't mention this in the review, but I liked how they dabbled with what would happen to a machine in the long term interacting with humans. the little teensy "cracks" in his programming that allowed for a semblance of emotion to leak through


I really liked that aspect too! It was pretty cool to see him taking care of and being a father-figure to Sarah.



ellisr63 said:


> I felt that Emilia Clarke did a great job, but Hamilton had that rough, tough look to her which took the part to the next level IMO. Emilia looked too soft.


I 100% agree. That's why I think Hamilton and Headey both were good choices. They were both definitely a rough and tough. Headey especially really won me over with her role in the last Dredd movie.

Hamilton, too. Thinking back on her introduction again to the audience in T2, what was she doing? Pull-ups from her bed frame in the Psych hospital!


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

Jon Liu said:


> I really liked that aspect too! It was pretty cool to see him taking care of and being a father-figure to Sarah.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Headey was good, but Hamiltion was just untouchable. she is one of the few females besides Ellen Ripley to make me think "holy moly, I ain't messin with her!"


----------

